# Xuez's Buddy Club 2 Kit Painted and Installed



## Spec V Tuner (Nov 8, 2002)

Brought to you by StreetWise Imports! imp:


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

That looks good! IMO the hoodpins kill the blackout look a bit, but I'm not complaining.

The kit looks better without the quater panels (Atleast on a blackout car). Again it looks clean!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2002)

needs fogs now,
in the pics u need somethign to contrast with the awsome black paint, so u can see the depth of the kit, sills ect


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Looks great! I'm not a big fan of the hoodpins either, but all in all, very nice work.  Rims definitely set off the kit.


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

Is that a fiberglass or polyeurathane kit?


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

I just wish it had a bigger cut out for a dual tip exhaust.


----------



## Spec V Tuner (Nov 8, 2002)

find the right shop and you can get it fixed to fit them...it's a hand lathed fiber kit


----------

